# [USE] configuration XFCE

## the_phiphi

bonjour,

je souhaite installer une couche graphique légère sur un p2 300MHz et je pensais utiliser XFCE.

est-ce qqn pourrez me renseigner sur les variables USE à intégrer (pour l'heure je suis en train de faire seulement le bootstrap....) avant de construire mon systeme ....

de même que tout autre rensignement lié à XFCE m'interesse ....

merci d'avance !

 :Wink: 

----------

## terreur

j'ai deja utilise XFCE sur un PII 266 et il tournait nickel.

Depuis lors j'utilise XFCE sur tt mes pc.

----------

## terreur

Et pout les USE rien de bien special pour XFCE.  

Les voilà :

ppds pcmcia -arts vim-with-x -kde -motif dvdr real xvid xorg Xorg acpi alsa avi bonobo cdr crypt cups dga doc dvd dvb encode fbcon gb ggi gtk gstreamer imlib java jikes jpeg mad mpeg opengl pdflib png -qt quicktime samba sdl spell svga tiff truetype usb videos wmf X xmms -ppc -sparc -alpha -mips -arm

Tu as un peux de tt la dedans .. mais en gros pour XFCE --> -kde -gnome

----------

## laharl

 *terreur wrote:*   

> Et pout les USE rien de bien special pour XFCE.  
> 
> mais en gros pour XFCE --> -kde -gnome

 

J'ajoute: -kde -gnome +gtk +gtk2

----------

## the_phiphi

MERCI pour ces réponses !

je termine mon bootstrap ... ça prend du temps avec un  p2

ensuite construction finale !

dès lors je pourrais tester et je vous tiens au courant !

----------

## bosozoku

 *the_phiphi wrote:*   

> MERCI pour ces réponses !
> 
> je termine mon bootstrap ... ça prend du temps avec un  p2
> 
> ensuite construction finale !
> ...

 

On se revoit dans 3 jours !   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

NB : portage contient 2 versions de XFCE : la branche 3, et la branche 4.

Sur un p2, je te conseille très fortement la branche 3 (emerge xfce, et non pas emerge xfce4). Beaucoup plus rapide, et aussi agréable je trouve. Les USE flags n'ont pas un gros impact sur la branche 3, il faut juste éviter le flag "arts" (déjà que sur un "gros PC", ça arrive à ramer...).

----------

## bosozoku

Le xfce3 est vraiment moche avec son utilisation de gtk1. Tu crois que le passage à gtk2 utilise plus de ressources ?

Si tu veux un bureau ultra légé, tu te casses pas la tête c'est fluxbox ou Ion ou xfce mais il est vraiment bien dans sa version 4 parce que le 3...

----------

## the_phiphi

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Le xfce3 est vraiment moche avec son utilisation de gtk1. Tu crois que le passage à gtk2 utilise plus de ressources ?
> 
> Si tu veux un bureau ultra légé, tu te casses pas la tête c'est fluxbox ou Ion ou xfce mais il est vraiment bien dans sa version 4 parce que le 3...

 

en parlant de légèreté, et maintenant que ma machine démarre ...

tout en emergeant xorg ....  que pensez-vous de windowmaker ?

n'est-il pas plus léger que xfce ?  :Idea:   :Question: 

----------

## limacette

Et pourquoi pas FVWM??!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *the_phiphi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en parlant de légèreté, et maintenant que ma machine démarre ...
> 
> tout en emergeant xorg ....  que pensez-vous de windowmaker ?
> ...

 

Oui je pense que windowmaker est plus légé qu'xfce. C'est bien moche mais très pratique m'a t'on dit ! Perso j'aime beaucoup Fluxbox qui est très légé aussi.

----------

## anigel

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Le xfce3 est vraiment moche avec son utilisation de gtk1. Tu crois que le passage à gtk2 utilise plus de ressources ?
> 
> Si tu veux un bureau ultra légé, tu te casses pas la tête c'est fluxbox ou Ion ou xfce mais il est vraiment bien dans sa version 4 parce que le 3...

 

 :Twisted Evil:  je vais commettre un meurtre...   :Laughing:  ! Non, xfce3 n'est pas moche ! Il peut même être très sexy, mais il demande quand même 3 minutes pour gratter dans sa config, voilà tout  :Wink:  !

EDIT : des preuves ! Et encore...

----------

## laharl

 *limacette wrote:*   

> Et pourquoi pas FVWM??!!

  *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oui je pense que windowmaker est plus légé qu'xfce. C'est bien moche mais très pratique m'a t'on dit ! Perso j'aime beaucoup Fluxbox qui est très légé aussi.

 Mouais, enfin xfce est plutot un environnent complet pour le bureau

xfce doit plutot etre comparé à Gnome et KDE.

Pour le wm, celui de xfce est xfwm.

Bon c'est vrai que xfce est tellement léger qu'il est souvent vu/utilisé comme un wm.

----------

## bosozoku

Anigel : héhé, a voir tes preuves ça me conforte dans mon avis sur xfce3 ^^

Au secouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurs !   :Laughing: 

----------

## laharl

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Anigel : héhé, a voir tes preuves ça me conforte dans mon avis sur xfce3 ^^

 j'ai pas osé le dire, mais puisque tu en parles  +1  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Pffff...

C'est toute ma jeunesse XFCE3 ! Pouvez pas comprendre   :Shocked:  ...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

XFCE3 est beaucoup moins joli que XFCE4 mais plus beau que FVWM dans sa configuration initiale.

Ce sont ceux que j'utilise. Joli, simple, fonctionel. Le bonheur !

----------

## bosozoku

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> XFCE3 est beaucoup moins joli que XFCE4 mais plus beau que FVWM dans sa configuration initiale.
> 
> Ce sont ceux que j'utilise. Joli, simple, fonctionel. Le bonheur !

 

Roo je peux pas utiliser un bureau avec du gtk1, c'est trop moche ! 

Encore fvwm, on peut le rendre très beau alors qu'un xfce, que ce soit le 3 ou le 4 c'est difficile de le rendre beaucoup plus beau qu'il ne l'est d'origine.

----------

## gulivert

lol, ben en tout cas, mise a part lui changer de theme GTK2 et de theme Xfwm, ben po grand chose a faire dessus, mais sa n'empèche po qu'il est très joli, je vs poste un petit screen de ma config XFWM4 ce soir  :Wink:  Avec un petit theme XFWM que me suis pris la tête à faire (un mélange de Rmilk et de Rpanther  :Smile:  tiré de son cousin Gnome   :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

bonsoir,

question à ceux qui sont en xfce4 : x86 ou ~x86 ?

le mien reste assez moche en stable...

----------

## bosozoku

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> bonsoir,
> 
> question à ceux qui sont en xfce4 : x86 ou ~x86 ?
> 
> le mien reste assez moche en stable...

 

Je suis en stable mais je sais qu'il n'ya pas de changements majeurs dans les dernières versions. Tu peux toujours essayer mais tu risques d'être déçu.

----------

## Pachacamac

J'ai actuellement la 4.0.6 d'installé.

----------

## blasserre

justement, jai passé tous les ebuild en ~x86 au boulot

et pas mal de choses supplémentaires s'installent

xfce4-icon-themes... etc. 

et ces petites choses rendent l'interface beaucoup plus agréable

surtout pour xffm (y compris au niveau des fonctionalités)

----------

## Pachacamac

Oué j'ai vu ça sur le changelog du site officiel. Je suis bien tenté  :Wink: 

Allez je le ferai demain.

----------

## bosozoku

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Oué j'ai vu ça sur le changelog du site officiel. Je suis bien tenté 
> 
> Allez je le ferai demain.

 

Bon ok ! Je le ferais ce soir également ^^

----------

## laharl

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> question à ceux qui sont en xfce4 : x86 ou ~x86 ?

 ~x86 j'ai pas fait d'update depuis un moment, ça doit etre la 4.2RC2.

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je suis en stable mais je sais qu'il n'ya pas de changements majeurs dans les dernières versions. Tu peux toujours essayer mais tu risques d'être déçu.

 Ca dépend, perso j'aime bien la gestion de sessions, ça manquait vraiment.

----------

## gulivert

Chose promise chose du, voici un screen de mon XFCE4 en version 4.1.99-3

Screenshot XFCE4

Le changement majeur de cette version est sans aucun doute la gestion des ombres avec xorg 6.8. Il ne lance pas xcompmgr, c'est xfwm4 qui gère ça, comment j'ai po encore vraiment trouvé (enfin oui mais c'est plutot dérisoire, éditer le compositor.c dans les sources puis compiler), mais à savoir que cette gestion marche plutot bien mais avec peut d'option par rapport au xcompmgr actuel qui permet plus d'effets syxmpathiques  :Smile:  Pour régler les ombres dans XFCE4, éditer le themerc de votre theme actuel puis ajouter y ses lignes

 *Quote:*   

> shadow_delta_y=0
> 
> shadow_delta_x=0
> 
> 

 

Il y en a encore en tout cas deux qu'on peut ajouter pour régler les ombres mais je me souviens plus et je n'arrive pas a remettre la main sur le site ou j'avais vu tous ça.

----------

## Pachacamac

Tu peux m'envoyer ton fichier de thème ? C'est beaucoup plus joli que chez moi  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Tu peux m'envoyer ton fichier de thème ? C'est beaucoup plus joli que chez moi 

 

Yopppp, le voici

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/xfce4/

----------

## Pachacamac

Ok, merci je viens de le récupérer.

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Chose promise chose du, voici un screen de mon XFCE4 en version 4.1.99-3
> 
> Screenshot XFCE4
> 
> Le changement majeur de cette version est sans aucun doute la gestion des ombres avec xorg 6.8. Il ne lance pas xcompmgr, c'est xfwm4 qui gère ça, comment j'ai po encore vraiment trouvé (enfin oui mais c'est plutot dérisoire, éditer le compositor.c dans les sources puis compiler), mais à savoir que cette gestion marche plutot bien mais avec peut d'option par rapport au xcompmgr actuel qui permet plus d'effets syxmpathiques  Pour régler les ombres dans XFCE4, éditer le themerc de votre theme actuel puis ajouter y ses lignes
> ...

 

Hello,

j'ai la meme version de xfce mais je n'arrive pas a obtenir d'autres icones que celles du theme rodent quelque soit le theme choisi.

Peux tu nous dire comment tu t'y prends et le nom de ton super theme ?

Merci

Jj

----------

## the_phiphi

merci pour toutes vos remarques  .....

mon choix final est : Windowmaker

je trouve que sa simplicité correspond au type de machine !

par contre impossible de lancer ximian-office (binaire) ...

au premier lancement, il construit, je crois, son arborescence 

mais il ne se passe rien; le proc "tourne" pour lui ...

je n'ai que le message comme quoi c'est la première fois qu'il est lancé

avez-vous une idée ?

----------

